# My brother died of a heart attack on a ride



## gweeg (Mar 28, 2006)

My first and oldest brother, Karl Weeg, was a member of the TWBC (Tacoma Wheelmen Bike Club)... On 3/11/2006 he died of a fatal heart attack while on a ride. He was doing what he loved to do...I can't think of a better way to go.

Are any of you members of the TWBC? 
Did any of you know my brother?

I know this is a shot in the dark, but if any of you are TWBC members or knew Karl, I would love to hear from you.

Thanks, Greg Weeg


----------

